# Pigeon Supply Companies In Your Country



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi all,

I am interested in getting the contact and shipping information for all of the pigeon supply companies and catalogs around the world. I believe I have all of them here in the US. If you are from another country and can post it here I will give you two free capsules and pay the shipping if one company you post here purchases.

It may also help others here on PT from your area find the supplies they need.

If you have not yet seen the Pigeon message capsules I make please look at the thread *The New Pigeon Message Capsules*

Thanks, Ace/mark


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I have sent this "post" to a friend in the U K--hope you hear from him.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

sky tx said:


> I have sent this "post" to a friend in the U K--hope you hear from him.


Thanks *sky tx*


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

This is the biggest pigeon supply place in the UK that I know of and use occasionally

http://www.everythingforpets.com/category/use.dept.1/

John


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

John_D said:


> This is the biggest pigeon supply place in the UK that I know of and use occasionally
> 
> http://www.everythingforpets.com/category/use.dept.1/
> 
> John


Thanks John,

I will check with them. As I stated, if they do purchase from me I will send you two of the capsules free of charge for passing on the information.

Mark


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

http://www.internet-taubenschlag.de/shop/welcome.htm
http://www.frufru.pl/
http://www.shop.eurital.de/
http://www.brieftaube.de/web/index.php
http://www.avistar.pl
http://www.brieftauben-markt.de
http://www.golebie-sklep.pl
http://www.wszystkodlagolebi.com
http://mrowca.eu/
http://skowron.sklep.pl/catalog/
http://www.brzegdolny.com.pl/esklep/index.php?cPath=1
http://zooshop.pl.ua/


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

wow, this would help me too, if any one could find a pigeon supply company in India, I would benefit from that a lot, I am tired searching for loft equipments here


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

ceee0237 said:


> http://www.internet-taubenschlag.de/shop/welcome.htm
> http://www.frufru.pl/
> http://www.shop.eurital.de/
> http://www.brieftaube.de/web/index.php
> ...


Thankyou for these links. I'll start contacting them and see if we can get you a few of those free message capsules.

Mark/Ace


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

sreeshs said:


> wow, this would help me too, if any one could find a pigeon supply company in India, I would benefit from that a lot, I am tired searching for loft equipments here


I hope someone out there can help you. If I find one I will be sure to post it here.

Ace


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

This list was searched when my friend was in UK, trying to get some stuff through him while he was there. You don't have to send me the capsule if they buy from you, give to any of our fellow friends in UK 

http://pigeons.taylorschoice.co.uk/index.php
http://www.petron-lofts.co.uk/index.php?section=lofts
http://www.kingstown.net/pigacc/index.htm


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks to those of you who have posted these links. I have sent emails to several of them and will work to contact the rest of them tomorrow.

I hope these links will help others as well.

Ace


----------

